# Accessing Tivo's hard drive via https



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I love the ability of using a web browser to access my Tivo's hard drive (and download various shows to my computer). Is the "Now Playing" info the only thing you can access with this method?


----------



## wolfmeiister (Feb 3, 2011)

what's the username/password to get into the https interface? I tried tivo/<MAC Addr> to no avail..


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

wolfmeiister said:


> what's the username/password to get into the https interface? I tried tivo/<MAC Addr> to no avail..


It's tivo/<MediaAccessKey> I believe.


----------



## wolfmeiister (Feb 3, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> It's tivo/<MediaAccessKey> I believe.


yep, that worked, thanks.

looks pretty useless - 90% of stuff is "protected"


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I've only had this thing a week, but the only protected stuff for me is stuff I got from the Internet. All my TV shows so far are not protected.

Then again, I've just got this hooked up to rabbit ears, so it's just regular network fare.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

wolfmeiister said:


> yep, that worked, thanks.
> 
> looks pretty useless - 90% of stuff is "protected"


Your cable company sets the security as they see fit. For comcast in Chicago, only the premium channels are copynever.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

wolfmeiister said:


> yep, that worked, thanks.
> 
> looks pretty useless - 90% of stuff is "protected"


I suggest you stop paying your cable company for program material they will not let you use as you see fit.

Vote with your $$. Its the only language they understand.

You will not have this problem with OTA television.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> I suggest you stop paying your cable company for program material they will not let you use as you see fit.
> 
> Vote with your $$. Its the only language they understand.
> 
> You will not have this problem with OTA television.


True but you'd also not have most of the channels OTA that the provider offers.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike_Wolf said:


> True but you'd also not have most of the channels OTA that the provider offers.


I did some hard thinking before I dropped cable television service in favor of OTA+VOD offerings like Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster. I listed my Season Passes and Wishlists, noting the channels. I found that there were only about 6-8 channels that weren't available OTA for my SP's and WL's. Of those, only 1 or 2 shows weren't available via VOD.

So...

For those 1 or 2 shows I couldn't get OTA or VOD, I was paying the cable company for 300+ channels that I _didn't_ watch. The monthly savings by not paying the cable company more than pays for the VOD fees. I'm not a watcher of sports, which is usually the dealbreaker for a lot of folks when contemplating "cutting the cord".


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

I shall never understand people like you. I guess to each their own.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I get a "Resource Not Found" when I try to go to the nowplaying/index.htm page. What am I doing wrong? 

If I go to the tivo ip address by itself, I get the "congrats" page, so I know I'm able to connect. Any ideas?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I did some hard thinking before I dropped cable television service in favor of OTA+VOD offerings like Netflix, Amazon, Blockbuster. I listed my Season Passes and Wishlists, noting the channels. I found that there were only about 6-8 channels that weren't available OTA for my SP's and WL's. Of those, only 1 or 2 shows weren't available via VOD.
> 
> So...
> 
> For those 1 or 2 shows I couldn't get OTA or VOD, I was paying the cable company for 300+ channels that I _didn't_ watch. The monthly savings by not paying the cable company more than pays for the VOD fees. I'm not a watcher of sports, which is usually the dealbreaker for a lot of folks when contemplating "cutting the cord".


I tried the same exact calculations you made. And for me, it didn't work.

So many shows were on USA and SciFi (I hate Syfy!!) that it would have actually been MORE expensive for me to pay for those few shows (and pay a little more for internet) and get the rest OTA.

If I didn't care about being current, that's one thing, but since some shows I talk to friends about, I'd always be in the dark.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike_Wolf said:


> I shall never understand people like you. I guess to each their own.


Says the man with the Comcast Logo, lol. By the way I have been ota for about 2 years now and I just use ptp for anything I can't get ota.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

HellFish said:


> I get a "Resource Not Found" when I try to go to the nowplaying/index.htm page. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> If I go to the tivo ip address by itself, I get the "congrats" page, so I know I'm able to connect. Any ideas?


Make sure you're using http*s* for the Now Playing List. You also need transfers enabled on your tivo.com account.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Ed_Hunt said:


> Says the man with the Comcast Logo, lol. By the way I have been ota for about 2 years now and I just use ptp for anything I can't get ota.


Good for you  but btw I made that comment before I worked for the company.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It sounds like you just don't understand logical people.



Mike_Wolf said:


> I shall never understand people like you. I guess to each their own.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

magnus said:


> It sounds like you just don't understand logical people.


No, not that, just expressing my thoughts. I mean I don't have to live with their decision, thank god. If I was in the same house as them that'd be a different story.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

windracer said:


> Make sure you're using http*s* for the Now Playing List. You also need transfers enabled on your tivo.com account.


I figured it out. I was trying to go directly to the "nowplaying/index.htm" page, and kept getting the error. I was successful by going to https://tivoip and logging in that way.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike_Wolf said:


> No, not that, just expressing my thoughts. I mean I don't have to live with their decision, thank god. If I was in the same house as them that'd be a different story.


It really depends on what you think TV is. My opinion is that it is a lazy man's way to do nothing. I like being lazy and doing nothing for an hour or 2 most nights before bed. OTA provides more than enough shows to fill that need - add a TiVo and it pretty much makes wasting a few hours while being mildly entertained very easy. Why would I want to pay for cable/satellite?

Thanks,


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> It really depends on what you think TV is. My opinion is that it is a lazy man's way to do nothing. I like being lazy and doing nothing for an hour or 2 most nights before bed. OTA provides more than enough shows to fill that need - add a TiVo and it pretty much makes wasting a few hours while being mildly entertained very easy. Why would I want to pay for cable/satellite?
> 
> Thanks,


Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy. Why does no one speak for the game shows


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy. Why does no one speak for the game shows


Also, The People's Court and Judge Judy. Why does no one speak for the court shows


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

L David Matheny said:


> It's tivo/<MediaAccessKey> I believe.


Mine is prompting me for a username/password


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The username is 'tivo' and the password is your Media Access Key (MAK).


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

windracer said:


> The username is 'tivo' and the password is your Media Access Key (MAK).


Thanks. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

If anyone new sees this thread, you can find your MAK (media access key) on your tivo:

Settings > Account & System Information > Media Access Key


----------

